# WLAN Signal verstärken



## Core #1 (15. Juli 2010)

*WLAN Signal verstärken*

ich habe seit langem ein problem mit meiner internet verbindung. der router befindet sich im wohnzimmer der wohnung, mein pc samt wlan stick trennen 2 wände davon, also schon weit auseinander.
weder die fritzbox an sich noch der stick können großartig umpositioniert werden, außer vll in der höhe.
hier mal eine schöne skizze der wohnung....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GRÜN = fritzbox
ROT = PC mit WLAN stick

manchmal hab ich eine gute verbindung, manchmal eine schlechte oder gar keine. zur zeit gerade 48 Mbit/s, oft aber nur 2-5 (DSL 16000).

das notebook meiner freundin hat natürlich in der ganzen wohnung super verbindung, aber auf meinem schreibtisch am monitor bzw weiter hinten wird sogar bei dem das signal schlechter.

gibts irgendeine möglichkeit das signal so zu verstärken, wie auch immer, so dass ich eine zumindest dauerhafte verbindung habe und wenigstens mehr als die 5 Mbit/s...?
ein anderer WLAN stick wirds sicherlich nicht bringen...

Danke!


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Man könnte nun unter anderem einen *WLAN Repeater* einsetzten. Deieser kommt in eine Steckdose zwischen Box und PC. Das sollte ohne Probleme gehen und ist einfach in der Installation. 

Wenn du natürlich Lust und Zeit hast, kann man auch auf billigste Weise mit der Antenne (den Antennen) der Box experementieren. Hier rate ich allgemein zur *Styropor Antenne*, ziehmlich weit unten zu finden. Kostet halt nix und kann unter Umständen die erhoffte Signalstärke bringen.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Ich würde dir einfach Power LAN empfehlen: Lan Netzwerk über die Steckdose und das dürfte für deine 16k Leitung ausreichen.


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Der größte Mist dieser PLC Kram. Macht breitbandige Störungen im gesamten Kurzwellen Netz auf viel zu viele Meter um die Geräte herum!


----------



## Goliath110 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Was hast Du denn für eine FritzBox?


----------



## Core #1 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*



Goliath110 schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine FritzBox?



ist ne Fritz! BOX FON WLAN 7112 und der Fritz! WLAN Stick v1.1


----------



## triplekilla (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Im Fernsehn kam mal das es was bringen soll wenn man ein Sieb (weiß nur nicht ob das ein Metallsieb sein muss) mit Alufolie einkleidet, sodass es aussieht wie eine Parabolantenne. Man muss dafür aber den Wlan Stick in ein USB Verlängerungskabel stecken, damit man dieses am Sieb befestigen kann... (Tesa)

Hab hier noch ne Grafik zum veranschaulichen, ich hab mir aber keine Mühe gegeben


----------



## Goliath110 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Als erstes würde ich mal versuchen das WLAN über eine andere Frequenz "funken" zu lassen. Fast jeder Router ist heute ein WLAN-Router und alle senden sie Signale auf irgendwelchen Frequenzen, die auch oftmals dieselben sein können wie Deine. Das sind dann im ungünstigen Fall für Dich Störsignale die Dein WLAN verschlechtern. Du kannst im Menü der FritzBox einstellen auf welcher Frequenz sie senden soll(sie zeigt Dir, glaube ich, sogar an welche Frequenzen belegt sind, also auf welchen Frequenzen Deine Nachbarn so senden). Muss nicht unbedingt helfen aber versuchen würde ich es trotzdem mal.


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Das Gerät witer weg von der Wand (ca. 15cm) zu plazieren hat bei mir auch zu einer erheblichen Verbesserung geführt.


----------



## Garnorh198 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Am einfachsten ist es die Fritzbox mit einem längeren Kabel in den Flur zu stellen und deinen Wlan-Stick mit einer USB-Verlängerung näher an die Zimmertür legen. 5 Mbit sind für diese Entfernung schon arg wenig. Wahrscheinlich wird zuviel von den Wänden reflektiert. Auch kannst du mal versuchen, dein Wlan auf einen anderen Kanal zu legen. Wenn du die Netzwerksuche von Windows benutzt, siehst du wieviele andere Wlans schon auf diesem Kanal senden. Nimm den mit den wenigsten fremden Netzen.


----------



## Core #1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

meinst du den rechner samt stick oder die fritz box?


edit: ups, doppler, sry


----------



## Core #1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Das Gerät witer weg von der Wand (ca. 15cm) zu plazieren hat bei mir auch zu einer erheblichen Verbesserung geführt.




meinst du den rechner samt stick oder die fritz box?




Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es die Fritzbox mit einem längeren Kabel in den Flur zu stellen und deinen Wlan-Stick mit einer USB-Verlängerung näher an die Zimmertür legen. 5 Mbit sind für diese Entfernung schon arg wenig. Wahrscheinlich wird zuviel von den Wänden reflektiert. Auch kannst du mal versuchen, dein Wlan auf einen anderen Kanal zu legen. Wenn du die Netzwerksuche von Windows benutzt, siehst du wieviele andere Wlans schon auf diesem Kanal senden. Nimm den mit den wenigsten fremden Netzen.



ähm...hab die netzwerksuche von windows nicht gefunden, wie und wo genau? danke


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Die Vorschläge W-Lan Repeater oder D-Lan über die Steckdose sind sehr brauchbar.
So gebasteltes ist zwar schön und gut, aber da würde ich nicht drauf setzen.
Die unterschiedliche Qualität der Verbindung kann bestimmt auch an Türen liegen.^^


----------



## Garnorh198 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Netzwerksuche findest du bei rechts-Klick auf das Wlan-Symbol in der Taskleiste und dann Netzwerkliste aktualisieren.


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*



kress schrieb:


> Die Vorschläge W-Lan Repeater oder D-Lan über die Steckdose sind sehr brauchbar.
> So gebasteltes ist zwar schön und gut, aber da würde ich nicht drauf setzen.
> Die unterschiedliche Qualität der Verbindung kann bestimmt auch an Türen liegen.^^



Die Grundregel ist, da das der UKW Bereich ist, ich kann soweit funken  wie ich schauen kann. ABER das ist nur Theorie. Wenn man sich die Frequenzen der WLAN Bänder anschaut, so verwundert doch nicht, das schon ein simpler Raumteiler für Feldstärkeeinbrüche sorgen kann. Das ist nun mal die Physik. Nett sind auch solle HF_Fallen wie metallbedampfte Fenster ...

Naja, auf gebasteltes sollte man nicht sezten, wenn man handwerklich ungeschickt ist  das stimmt ... ABER tausendmal besser, als die Antennen, die von Werk aus montiert sind!

Dlan sollte verboten werden


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Ja hab auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Dlan gemacht, aber hier im Forum hört mal sonst gutes. 
Es geht eben nichts über ein sauber verlegtes Kabel.


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Ich wills jetzt nicht zu sehr in OT ausarten lassen. Aber technisch funktioniert Dlan gut. DA kann ich nichts schlechtes berichten. ABER ich als Funkamateur habe, wenn einer so ein Teil in meinem Umkreis betreibt, sehr breitbandige Störungen im gesamten Kurzwellenbereich. Der Rauschanteil steigt so dermaßen an, das meine Kommunikation nur noch im Nahbereich einigermaßen stabil verläuft. Dieser Dlan (PLC) Kram hätte nie zugelassen werden dürfen. Du als Nutzer merkst es nicht, aber ich hab den Salat. 

Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, Kabel in allen belangen ist das beste was es gibt. ABER geht nunmal nicht immer 

Wieder zum topic:

Aber solch ein Wlan-Repeater ist schon eine dolle Lösung


----------



## Goliath110 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, Kabel in allen belangen ist das beste was es gibt. ABER geht nunmal nicht immer



Hmm, eine zusätzliche Telefondose parallel zu der ersten kann man eigentlich immer setzen. Telefonkabel ist nicht dick, lässt sich leicht verlegen und ist relativ günstig zu kriegen. Eine Telefondose kostet auch nicht die Welt. So hab ich es in meiner letzten Wohnung auch gemacht weil die Dose total blöd positioniert war.


----------



## rabit (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Also wenn Du etwas souveränes möchtest kauf dir einen Acces Point (Repeater) und werde Glücklich.


----------



## fuddles (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Aber solch ein Wlan-Repeater ist schon eine dolle Lösung



Zustimm. 
Aber nicht die Verschlüsselung vergessen. Sonst freuen sich noch die Nachbarn 3 Häuser weiter


----------



## Chron-O-John (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*



Core #1 schrieb:


> meinst du den rechner samt stick oder die fritz box?



Eigentlich beides, aber den AP (die FritzBox) hat am meisten gebracht.


----------



## Garnorh198 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Schau dir mal den WLAN-Antenne im Selbstbau an. Ausserdem ist in der CHIP 07/10 ein Artikel über Wlan-Verstärkung und die richtige Ausrichtung.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

An der Antenne zu basteln mit irgendwelchen Schirmen oder Verstärkern ist extrem gefährlich.
Es passiert schnell, dass man die Sendeleistung überschreitet. Treten dann irgendwo in der Nachbarschaft STörungen auf steht irgendwann mal vormittags ein Messwagen in der Straße, und der hat dich ziemlich schnell auf'm Schirm da deine Sendeleistung dann ungewöhnlich hoch ist.
Dann wirds schnell teuer.. sehr teuer ! ( abgesehen davon dass deine Wlan-Geräte natürlich futsch sind )

Mein Tip: Wlan-Sticks sind der letzte Dreck. Die 1cm²-Antenne kann natürlich kaum was empfangen.
Wenn es sich um stationäre Rechner handelt besorg dir Wlan-Karten mit ner flexiblen oder einer Kabelgebundenen Antenne.
Dann haste auch vernünftigen Empfang.


----------



## NCphalon (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Naja die Sendeleistung selbst wird ja net überschritten... nur die Effizienz der Antenne wird erhöht.


----------



## Garnorh198 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

In dem Chip-Artikel steht auch, wie man die Leistung erhöht und trotzdem in den erlaubten Grenzwerten bleibt.


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja die Sendeleistung selbst wird ja net überschritten... nur die Effizienz der Antenne wird erhöht.



Also nach meinem Verständnis erhöht sich auch damit die Leistung (Weniger Dämpfung durch bessere Antenne)


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Nein. Die Sendeleistung wird nicht erhöht. Die Antennen sind Rundstrahler, sollten also einen Kreis um die Antenne bilden. Nun nehme ich so eine Abschirmung, diese kommt hinter die Antenne und die Energie wird gebündelt nun nur noch in einem bestimmten Öffnungswinkel in diese Richtung geschickt. A) werden so Störungen aus anderen Richtungen ausgeblendet, zumindest aber stark gesämpft und B) erhöht sich die *effiektive Strahlungsleistung* in diese Richtung um ein paar Meter (mit einer vernünftigen Richtantnne eventuell auch um Kilometer).


----------



## hardwarekäufer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Die Rundantennen sind häufig schon auf maximale Sendeleistung ausgelegt und erreichen damit beim Rundstrahlen das was gesetzlich erlaubt ist.
Bündelt man jetzt die Strahlung in eine Richtung ist die Leistung hier verdoppelt.

Wenn die Leistung nicht zunehmen würde hätte die Bündelung keinen Effekt !

Sobald man die Strahlung also Bündelt verlässt man die Gesetzlichen Grenzwerte ziemlich schnell.



> Gemäß der in Deutschland und der  EU geltenden Gesetze und Bestimmungen,
> darf die Abstrahlleistung (EIRP) eines  W-LAN Gerätes samt Antenne im 802.11 b/g Betrieb
> (2,4GHz Band)  20 dBm bzw. 100 mW nicht  überschreiten!
> Für  das 5GHz Band / W-LAN nach 802.11 a gelten 1000mW als Grenzwert
> ...


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Die SENDELEISTUNG bleibt dieselbe! DIE Effektive Strahlungsleistung verändert sich nur (zum besseren).


----------



## hardwarekäufer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WLAN Signal verstärken*

Trotzdem empfehle ich erstmal beim empfangenden PC einfach ne PCI-Karte einzusetzen.
Die Empfangsleistung von den USB-Sticks war noch nie überragend.


----------

